# Electrical gadget ?????



## cda

So I saw this device yesterday, and still wonder how it got a UL listing??  I guess money talks.

Anyway  just putting it out there as an interesting gadget::


https://www.snappower.com/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/snappower/the-snaprays-guidelight-illuminate-your-life


----------



## JCraver

Interesting that they claim UL listed on their Kickstarter page, but I couldn't find anything about it on their company website.  

It's a good idea.  Both my girls HAD to have night lights in their rooms, and I bet we've been through a dozen of them.  These would've saved me some money.  They'd make those late night trips to the RR easier on the eyeballs, too.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Search "bigclivedotcom inside a REAL Snap Power UL certified night light YouTube" comparing to fakes


----------



## jar546

That video is over 4 years old and when I searched UL, there is no record of a UL listing for Snappower or Snap Power with a spacer.  I don't see them advertising that it is UL listed, even 4 years later.  They do have a lot more products out there including USB charging plate covers for receptacles.  They also make some for light switches.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

How about an NRTL?

INTERTEK #ETL#
SNAPRAYS, LLC-
Vineyard, Utah, USA
Trade Name(s)
SnapPower


----------



## jar546

Francis Vineyard said:


> How about an NRTL?
> 
> INTERTEK #ETL#
> SNAPRAYS, LLC-
> Vineyard, Utah, USA
> Trade Name(s)
> SnapPower



None, zero, nada


----------



## ICE

Albeit tiny in length, the device is an extension of the circuit.  In as much as it is a device, the exception is moot.  UL probably didn't think of that.   


(B) Branch Circuit Extensions or Modifications - Dwelling Units. In any of the areas specified in 210.12(A), where branch-circuit wiring is modified, replaced, or extended, the branch circuit shall be protected by one of the following:

(1) A listed combination-type AFCI located at the origin of the branch circuit
(2) A listed outlet branch-circuit type AFCI located at the first receptacle outlet of the existing branch circuit

Exception: AFCI protection shall not be required where the extension of the existing conductors is not more than 1.8 m (6 ft) and does not include any additional outlets or devices.


----------



## cda

I was wondering about high resistance heating

At the contacts


----------



## ICE

cda said:


> I was wondering about high resistance heating
> 
> At the contacts


Oh! A smart one.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Apologize for not knowing how to post links or copy and paste with the Android,  but I found a list of manufacturers from Apple, Dell, Captive Air, GE have Labeled and Listed (NEC Article 100) NRTL products instead of the UL Certification. Apparently UL take longer so in being competitive NRTL is now becoming preferred to get the products on market.
According to OSHA "NRTL ETL Listed Mark is an accepted alternative to UL, and as such,  inspectors and AHJ's are required by law to recognize and acknowledge and accept the mark as proof of product compliance. "



Francis Vineyard said:


> How about an NRTL?
> 
> INTERTEK #ETL#
> SNAPRAYS, LLC-
> Vineyard, Utah, USA
> Trade Name(s)
> SnapPower


----------



## Francis Vineyard

JCraver said:


> Interesting that they claim UL listed on their Kickstarter page, but I couldn't find anything about it on their company website.
> 
> It's a good idea.  Both my girls HAD to have night lights in their rooms, and I bet we've been through a dozen of them.  These would've saved me some money.  They'd make those late night trips to the RR easier on the eyeballs, too.



Thanks to cda and your comments, just ordered a couple of these for my 2 yr. old granddaughter upcoming holiday visit.


----------



## cda

Francis Vineyard said:


> Thanks to cda and your comments, just ordered a couple of these for my 2 yr. old granddaughter upcoming holiday visit.




Sorry

Well I was wondering how safe they are?


Neat idea anyway


----------



## ICE

Francis Vineyard said:


> Apologize for not knowing how to post links or copy and paste with the Android,  but I found a list of manufacturers from Apple, Dell, Captive Air, GE have Labeled and Listed (NEC Article 100) NRTL products instead of the UL Certification. Apparently UL take longer so in being competitive NRTL is now becoming preferred to get the products on market.
> According to OSHA "NRTL ETL Listed Mark is an accepted alternative to UL, and as such,  inspectors and AHJ's are required by law to recognize and acknowledge and accept the mark as proof of product compliance. "


Here is a list of OSHA approved NRTLs.  There are limits as to what each can do.....found under recognized standards.

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/list-of-nrtls.12429/

A listing is bought and paid for.  'nuf said


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> So I saw this device yesterday, and still wonder how it got a UL listing??  I guess money talks.
> Anyway  just putting it out there as an interesting gadget::
> https://www.snappower.com/
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/snappower/the-snaprays-guidelight-illuminate-your-life


No Match Found on UL Listing Page?
https://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/index.html​


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:


> Here is a list of OSHA approved NRTLs.  There are limits as to what each can do.....found under recognized standards.
> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/list-of-nrtls.12429/


I do not enforce OSHA, I wonder if insurance companies will pay for damage caused by "OSHA" Approved products?


----------



## ICE

_"I do not enforce OSHA" _
Every time a Listed and Labeled product is installed and inspected you are, by default enforcing OSHA regulations.

_"I wonder if insurance companies will pay for damage caused by "OSHA" Approved products?"_
Every time a toaster burns down a house the insurance company tries to beat the claim.....er, I meant pays the claim.


----------



## JCraver

Francis Vineyard said:


> Thanks to cda and your comments, just ordered a couple of these for my 2 yr. old granddaughter upcoming holiday visit.




Cool.

Keep an eye on them please and let us know how they work out for you.  And most importantly - don't burn down your house testing them out!


----------



## mark handler

Just saw one this weekend, package says Intertek listed.


----------



## cda

http://www.intertek.com/marks/etl/


Do they charge half the price to test and list???


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> http://www.intertek.com/marks/etl/
> Do they charge half the price to test and list???


Half the time....


----------



## mark handler

Just got an email from Snap Power They claim they have the ETL Listing and the product has been tested by Intertek and found in compliance with accepted national standards.


----------



## Paul Sweet

I made the mistake of clicking on the link in the OP to see what CDA was talking about.  Now Snap Power ads pop up every other page on this website and every time I go onto another website.


----------



## cda

Marketing in the Al Gore age!!!

Luckily the politicians running for office have not figured it out.


----------



## mark handler

Paul Sweet said:


> I made the mistake of clicking on the link in the OP to see what CDA was talking about.  Now Snap Power ads pop up every other page on this website and every time I go onto another website.


Clear your browser history

*Clear browsing data:
Chrome*
At the top of the "Clear browsing data" window, click Advanced.
Select the following: Browsing history. Download history. Cookies and other site data. Cached images and files. ... 
Click CLEAR DATA.
Exit/quit all browser windows and re-open the browser.

*Internet Explorer 8 (Win)* - Clearing Cache and Cookies
Select Tools > Internet Options.
Click on the General tab and then the Delete... button.
Make sure to uncheck Preserve Favorites website data and check both Temporary Internet Files and Cookies then click Delete.

*Safari 8.0 - 10.0 (Mac)* - Clearing Cache and Cookies
Click Safari in the upper left hand side of your screen. In the menu that appears, click Preferences. (+)
In the window that appears, click the Privacy tab. Click the button Remove All Website Data.... (+)
Click Remove Now in the pop up window that appears. (+)

*Firefox*
From the History menu, select Clear Recent History. ... 
From the Time range to clear: drop-down menu, select the desired range; to clear your entire cache, select Everything.
Next to "Details", click the down arrow to choose which elements of the history to clear; to clear your entire cache, select all items.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Easy to install and very bright.
Conforms to ANSI/UL 1786 & 8750 & 5140
CERTIFIED TO CSA STD C22.2#256&#250.13&#42.1
INTERTEK 5004791

One year warranty free from defects and workmanship from the date of sale


----------

